# My friend gave me a TRENDNET wireless router that also came with a problem



## wii_zil

Before he left, he gaved this to me but he didnt tell me things i should have none like, How do I change the NAME of the wireless that appears in your computer and everyone elses computer/laptop when they detect it? I tried accessing thru the settings area but it needs a password for the administrator but I dont have 1 as he forgot to give me. What should i do? Is reset the router good enough? HOW?


----------



## johnwill

Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure. You can find the default password in the user manual.


----------



## wii_zil

how? i dont even have the manual for it


----------



## johnwill

Go to the TrendNET site, look it up in the support section by model number, and download it.


----------



## noose123

Mostly admin admin admin password or something silly to that effect! Try red oracle site!


----------

